# Update info on the Bogwpb swap meet



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2021)

An important message from Ron Summers...
Hi all! 
Based on answers to questions Ron has been fielding by phone over the last two weeks, here is some additional info about BOOGWOB IIII beyond what was included in the terse event flyer. 
Bunch Of Old Guys With Old Bikes (BOOGWOB) is a fellowship of Puget Sound region bicycle collectors founded in the early 1990’s to promote Vintage Bicycle Events in our area. People from all disciplines of bicycle collecting (TOC, Balloon, Muscle, and vintage Lightweight, Customs, Rats, Stupid bikes, whatever…) made up our ranks and still do. We expect to see a mix of all of the above at the event.
The event itself is billed as 50% Swap Meet, 50% Bike Show, and 50% bike talk. If the talking doesn’t go over the allotted time that means there is still approximately 34% left to do other Old Bike related things and we will have a signup sheet so we can get info about BOOGWAB 5ive out to interested parties. 
The event is being held at a private residence with a Big Bicycle Building (90% full of bikes and stuff like old bags of Vigoro, not much setup room in there…) and a smallish covered deck. There is also a large paved driveway and a grass lawn for setup but no additional cover. If you are planning to bring swap items larger than a bike tank please call Ron before the event to let him know how large a space you anticipate needing. As this event is for collectors and not the general public, consider bringing items that will appeal to that group (rusty Free Spirits move slowly in this crowd).
COVID! Ok, After discussing this issue at length, the event organizers came to the conclusion that in the best interest of everyone’s health, please consider this event only open to those who have been vaccinated against the Covid-19 Virus. 
We are truly sorry if this excludes anyone that was planning to come but navigating the many specific issues for this singular event coupled with the location and our concern for the health of all (The first “Old” in BOOGWAB shows we are dealing with an endangered subset of the population. No one wants to see a spike in Old Bicycle estate sales as a result of this event.)
As per protocol, Please bring and wear a mask, a beer straw if you need one, and maintain social distancing (6-feet equals one bike length).
If the above leaves you with any questions, please call Ron Summer for additional information, the phone is his friend.
THANKS! – The BOOGWOB Event Crew.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 14, 2021)

Great time at Ron's. Great hospitality, good people. Small meet with a lot of talking going on and some goodies changing hands. And got to check out all Ron's stuff ! Couple of day end pics. Much discussion yesterday 


















by the area "old timers" of bringing back the annual Seattle Tacoma vintage bike swap. Ideas or suggestions of such would be welcomed, I'm sure.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 14, 2021)

Was a diffinite good time at Ron and Phils "BOOGWOB " yesterday..Saw some cool stuff and vintage bikes..Hopefully a bike swap in 2022 might materialize.


----------



## Bike Peddler (Nov 14, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Great time at Ron's. Great hospitality, good people. Small meet with a lot of talking going on and some goodies changing hands. And got to check out all Ron's stuff ! Couple of day end pics. Much discussion yesterday View attachment 1512245
> 
> View attachment 1512246
> 
> ...



Had fun up there good day stayed dry got some cool stuff thanks Ron would be interested in the swapmeet when it gets going.


----------



## JimScott (Nov 29, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> An important message from Ron Summers...
> Hi all!
> Based on answers to questions Ron has been fielding by phone over the last two weeks, here is some additional info about BOOGWOB IIII beyond what was included in the terse event flyer.
> Bunch Of Old Guys With Old Bikes (BOOGWOB) is a fellowship of Puget Sound region bicycle collectors founded in the early 1990’s to promote Vintage Bicycle Events in our area. People from all disciplines of bicycle collecting (TOC, Balloon, Muscle, and vintage Lightweight, Customs, Rats, Stupid bikes, whatever…) made up our ranks and still do. We expect to see a mix of all of the above at the event.
> ...



None of we old guys from SW WA knew about this... Please keep us in the Ron Summer/ Seattle loop. I will be putting together a Vancouver swap and show in the spring 2022, this is the web site of the location; www.waaamwest.com


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 30, 2021)

eye shirley missed sumpin' ........i set up camp way down here in pistol river and still gettin' organized...chit-chattin' bike stuff with old friends is sometin' i'm missin'....but i get to ride lookin' at the pacific....stay safe ....ride recklessly


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2021)

JimScott said:


> None of we old guys from SW WA knew about this... Please keep us in the Ron Summer/ Seattle loop. I will be putting together a Vancouver swap and show in the spring 2022, this is the web site of the location; www.waaamwest.com



I wanna know more about this one. A short hop from Astoria fer sure!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 19, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Was a diffinite good time at Ron and Phils "BOOGWOB " yesterday..Saw some cool stuff and vintage bikes..Hopefully a bike swap in 2022 might materialize.
> 
> View attachment 1512270



Sure looks like a great time.. Haven't been to Washington state in to many years.. Would love to check this out.. Please keep us posted.. Thanks for sharing and RideOn... Razin..


----------

